
Show HN: Dood – Google Doodles Explorer - reachtarunhere
https://zhirzh.github.io/dood/#/
======
joe_g_young
Caution-- A popup says that a chrome application was installed.

[https://i.imgur.com/5Ye1vcL.png](https://i.imgur.com/5Ye1vcL.png)

~~~
deft
Yeah this is weird. I think it might be some progressive web app thing? On
first load it took about 10 seconds, but every other load was literally
instant. chrome://apps and chrome://extensions never changed for me.

